# [gelöst]Module werden nicht geladen

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe in der /etc/conf.d/modules

```
modules="it87 xtkbd ehci_hcd loop asus_atk0110 i2c-nforce2 eeprom acpi-cpufreq rtc-cmos firewire-net coretemp adt7475"

module_loop_args="max_loop=30"
```

Nicht geladen werden:

```
it87 i2c-nforce2 acpi-cpufreq rtc-cmos firewire-net
```

In der .config ist u.a.

```

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NET=m
```

Kernel

```
uname -r 3.4.0-gentoo
```

it87 gibt es wohl nicht mehr (liegt wahrscheinlich an der alten .config, die ich mit make oldconfig übernommen habe)Last edited by flammenflitzer on Wed Aug 15, 2012 5:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Schau doch zunächst erst mal ob es die vermissten Module noch gibt, sprich ob sie vorhanden und auch ladbar sind - nur dann können sie via /etc/conf.d/modules beim boten automatisch mit geladen werden.

Sofern du noch die module-init-tools nutzt (welche zZt noch Standard sind)

kannst du alle ladbaren Module mit 

```
 # modprobe -l
```

 (ist ein kleines L) auflisten.

Falls kmod genutzt wird (wo es die modprobe -l Option leider nicht mehr gibt) geht alternativ zb 

```
find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name "*.ko"
```

 Die Ausgabe dann am besten mit Suchbegriffen durchgrepen

Ist das gesuchte Modul vorhanden, dann prüfe ob es sich manuell fehlerfrei laden lässt: 

```
rmmod modulname         ## zum entladen

modprobe -v modulname   ## zum laden des Moduls
```

Wenn das fehlerfrei klappt sollte auch das "automatische" laden via /etc/conf.d/modules einwandfrei funktionieren.

----------

## Schorchgrinder

modul it87 gibt es, zu finden ist es beim 3.5.0 hier:

```
Symbol: SENSORS_IT87 [=n]                                                                                                                                         

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                  

  │ Prompt: ITE IT87xx and compatibles                                                                                                           

  │   Defined at drivers/hwmon/Kconfig:472                                                                                                               

  │   Depends on: HWMON [=y] && !PPC                                                                                                                  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                   

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                        

  │       -> Hardware Monitoring support (HWMON [=y])                                                                                                       

  │   Selects: HWMON_VID [=n]

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Verfügbar sind alle

```
flammenflitzer olaf # modprobe -l | grep it87

kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko

flammenflitzer olaf # modprobe -l | grep i2c-nforce2

kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-nforce2.ko

flammenflitzer olaf # modprobe -l | grep acpi-cpufreq

kernel/drivers/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko

flammenflitzer olaf # modprobe -l | grep rtc-cmos

kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-cmos.ko

flammenflitzer olaf # modprobe -l | grep firewire-net

kernel/drivers/firewire/firewire-net.ko
```

Die Module sind in der /etc/conf.d/modules eingetragen. Beim Systemstart kommt nur bei it87 eine Fehlermeldung

```
modprobe -v it87

insmod /lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko 

FATAL: Error inserting it87 (/lib/modules/3.4.0-gentoo/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko): Device or resource busy
```

 ???

Die anderen werden also geladen !?. Wo sind sie???

```
flammenflitzer Diamantris 2 # lsmod | grep acpi-cpufreq

flammenflitzer Diamantris 2 # lsmod | grep rtc-cmos

flammenflitzer Diamantris 2 # lsmod | grep firewire-net

flammenflitzer Diamantris 2 # lsmod | grep i2c-nforce2

flammenflitzer Diamantris 2 # lsmod | grep acpi-cpufreq
```

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Verfügbar sind alle
> 
> ```
> flammenflitzer olaf # modprobe -l | grep it87
> 
> ...

 

Für dein i2c-nforce2 module. Mach mal: 

```
lsmod |grep i2c
```

und du wirst feststellen das das geladene module als 

```
i2c_nforce2
```

 auftaucht.

Könnte mir vorstellen das das mit dem Unterstrich auch für die anderen vermissten zutrifft.

MfG

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das haut hin. Danke. Unklar bleibt noch, warum it87 nicht geladen wird.

----------

## astaecker

Siehe lm_sensors FAQ

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

----------

